
Movie Datasets for Machine Learning - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/datasets/movie-datasets-machine-learning/
======
mdonahoe
It would be awesome to have a data set of scripts and the corresponding filmed
scenes

~~~
MintChocoisEw
To build like an auto subtitle creating model or something like that?

~~~
mdonahoe
There’s more than just dialog in screenplays.

I wonder if you could create a GAN that renders video from the script.

~~~
TakakiTohno
Ahh I see. That would be incredibly interesting.

